# WinCC Flexible 2008



## Pikador

Hallo,

weiß jemand ob WinCC Flexible 2008 noch im Sommer kommt oder erst im Herbst?

Grüß
Pikador


----------



## IBFS

Pikador schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand ob WinCC Flexible 2008 noch im Sommer kommt oder erst im Herbst?
> 
> Grüß
> Pikador


 

...selbst wenn es im August kommen würde, werde ich nicht zu vorschnell
umstellen und mindestens das HF1 abwarten.



Gruß


----------



## johnij

Das soll im Herbst kommen


----------



## forendiva

oder im sommer


----------



## johnij

forendiva schrieb:


> oder im sommer


 


Wir wissen hier schon, wann die 2008 er Version kommt (Geplant für den Herbst 2008).
Ich möchte dazu nix viel sagen. Das ist die Aufgabe der Marketingsabteilung


----------



## Perfektionist

vgl auch:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=127797#post127797

aber da befürchte ich, die einzige Neuerung wird die Vista-Freigabe sein


----------



## eYe

LOL?

Will Siemens nun jedes Jahr eine neue Version von WinCC Flex herausbringen?
Is doch totaler mist!!!


----------



## IBFS

Die für mich wichtigeste Neuerung  ist, dass man die
Anzahl Falscheingaben beim Passwort (bisher 3) jetzt bis
sagen wir mal ca. 99 (ich weiss es nicht exakt) einstellen kann.

Gruß


----------



## Perfektionist

ich bin jetzt zu faul zum Suchen 

gibt es irgendwo bei Siemens eine Produktankündigung für Flex 2008, wo auch die beabsichtiigten Neuerungen verzeichnet sind?

wo IBFS gerade schreibt: "einstellbare Anzahl Fehlversuche beim Login", fällt mir gerade ein, irgendwo was von vereinfachter Benutzerverwaltung gelesen zu haben (nur Passwortstufen, so wie Protool).


----------



## Maxl

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt zu faul zum Suchen
> 
> gibt es irgendwo bei Siemens eine Produktankündigung für Flex 2008, wo auch die beabsichtiigten Neuerungen verzeichnet sind?
> 
> wo IBFS gerade schreibt: "einstellbare Anzahl Fehlversuche beim Login", fällt mir gerade ein, irgendwo was von vereinfachter Benutzerverwaltung gelesen zu haben (nur Passwortstufen, so wie Protool).


Aus einem Gespräch mit unserem Siemens-Vertreter geht hervor, dass ab Flex 2008 die Benutzerverwaötung wieder ProTool-like gemacht werden kann. Recht viel mehr konnte er bis dato nicht verraten.

mfg Maxl


----------



## Pikador

Hallo,

 unsere Siemens Vertreter für HMI hat etwas geplaudert. Wenn man mit der Maus auf eine Störmeldung geht, wird dann das passende Bit angezeigt. Wie in Protool. Passwortverwaltung soll auch verbessert worden sein. Es gibt noch viele andere Änderungen. Angeblich ist Siemens auf Wünsche von vielen Kunden eingegangen. Sagen jedenfalls die Vertreter!

Viele Grüße
I.Pietrzyk


----------



## IBFS

Pikador schrieb:


> ....Wenn man mit der Maus auf eine Störmeldung geht, wird dann das passende Bit angezeigt. Wie in Protool. ....


 

das ist mir garnicht aufgefallen das das bei flex nicht mehr geht. 
Ehrlicherweise habe ich es zuletzt aber auch nicht vermisst.

Gruß


----------



## xhasx

Ich hatte vor ca. 5 Wochen Besuch von "Promotor für Bedien- und Beobachtungssystem" aus Augsburg. Der hat von mir eine Liste bekommen was in Wcf ich sag mal nicht so toll ist. Ich hab die Liste auf die PC Runtime bezogen! Waren so drei Seiten. Ich hab die Punkte mit denen die im Forum standen abgeglichen!
Er hat mir auch in Aussicht gestellt mal bei nem "Siemensinternen Treffen" dabei zu sein. Anscheinend geht Siemens jetzt doch mehr auf Kundenwünsche ein.

In Wcf2008 (soll ja demnächst kommen den Sp1 Termin haben sie auch schon!!!) gibt's zwei Neuerungen die nicht ganz schlecht sind. Das leidige Thema mit der Benutzerverwaltung... Wer darf was anlegen... Hier ist back to the roots angesagt. So wie bei ProoTool kann gibt's Paralell wieder die Levels!
Zum Anderen Listenfelder und deren Einträge. Hier kann man jetzt frei wählbare Strings zuweisen. Na immerhin etwas oder?`

Groß von der Hmi Front :smile:


----------



## Markus

xhasx schrieb:


> Zum Anderen Listenfelder und deren Einträge. Hier kann man jetzt frei wählbare Strings zuweisen. Na immerhin etwas oder?`
> 
> Groß von der Hmi Front :smile:


 
sag das nochmal!
im ernst? wo steht das?

ich wurde erhört, man glaubt es kaum...


----------



## xhasx

Mach ich nicht  Da waren so viele Rechtschreibfehler drin.
Aber es entspricht der Wahrheit was er mir erzählt hat!!!
Schick mir mal deine Nummer dann können wir ja mal quatschen...


----------



## 0815prog

*WinCC flexible 2008 ist freigegeben*

Ich glaube das interessiert hier ein paar Leute ....

_____________________________________________
Gruß 0815prog


----------



## Perfektionist

0815prog schrieb:


> Ich glaube das interessiert hier ein paar Leute ....
> 
> _____________________________________________
> Gruß 0815prog


Hi,
bist Du Betatester oder hab ich das als SUS-Kunde am Montag auch vor mir?

Edit: jetzt bin ich erst auf Seite 6 und schon recht positiv überrascht ...

Doppeledit: und auf Seite 22 kommt dann die Enttäuschung


----------



## Onkel Dagobert

*hoffentlich kommt es bald ;-)*



0815prog schrieb:


> Ich glaube das interessiert hier ein paar Leute ....


Ja, allerdings! Den Variablen In- und Export benötige ich jetzt und sofort! Vielleicht funktioniert nun auch das Sortieren der Variablen nach Adressen richtig? Und die Übernahme eines Symbols beim Datentyp "Struktur"? Das würde mir viel Zeit ersparen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## 0815prog

Die Infos gibt es unter diesem Link:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=29735640&caller=nl

_______________________________________________________


----------



## IBFS

TP 177B 4"

4 ZOLL Touch - da drücken ja die Bediener mit dem Daumen gleichzeitig alle Tasten 

nee,nee - schon nicht schlecht!

Gruß


----------



## 0815prog

*WinCC flexible 2008 und WinCC 6.2 SQL-Server*

In diesem Zusammenhang ist der folgende Link bestimmt auch noch interessant. Wenn auch nicht für alle ...

http://support.automation.siemens.c...=de&objid=30576253&Datakey=23863449&caller=nl

______________________________________________
Gruß 0815prog


----------



## Onkel Dagobert

Wie verhält es sich denn diesmal mit den RT-Versionen? Kann man 2007-er Projekte weiter bearbeiten und auf 2007-RTs übertragen? Oder geht das Drama mit dem Hochrüsten wieder los?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## rs-plc-aa

> 6AV6613-1XA51-3CE0
> *WINCC FLEXIBLE 2008 RUNTIME*, UPGRADE FUER WINCC FLEXIBLE 2004/2005/2007 RUNTIME, INKL. SM@RTACCESS/SM@RTSERVICE/ OPC-SERVER/ARCHIVES/RECIPES/ PROAGENT/AUDIT FUER WINCC FLEXIBLE RUNTIME, RUNTIME-SW, SINGLE LICENSE, SW UND DOKUMENTATION AUF CD LIZENZSCHLUESSEL AUF USB-STICK, ABLAUF UNTER XPPROF/ VISTA BUSINESS/VISTA ULTIMATE


 
noch Fragen?

ah ja: jetzt sind bis zu 4096 PT möglich...



> 6AV6613-1GA51-3CA0
> *WINCC FLEXIBLE 2008 RUNTIME 4096 POWERTAGS RUNTIME-SW*, SINGLE LICENSE SW UND DOKUMENTATION AUF CD LIZENZSCHLUESSEL AUF USB-STICK ABLAUF UNTER XPPROF/ VISTA BUSINESS/VISTA ULTIMATE


----------



## Ralle

0815prog schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang ist der folgende Link bestimmt auch noch interessant. Wenn auch nicht für alle ...
> 
> http://support.automation.siemens.c...=de&objid=30576253&Datakey=23863449&caller=nl
> 
> ______________________________________________
> Gruß 0815prog



*ROFL* 
Ich lach mich nochmal tot über diese "Entwickler". Warum können die sich nicht einigen, dafür gibts doch deren Chefs, sind das BWL-er? Ne ne, Leute, das ist echt der Hammer*ROFL*

Ansonsten: Ist doch völlig wurscht, wenn man WinXP SP3 auf dem Rechner hat, kann man ohnehin keine WinCC 6.2 installieren *ROFL* 

Und Siemens selbst schlägt ja vor, VMWare zu nutzen (z.Bsp. beim Einsatz bestimmter Starterpakete, DriveES und Techologiepaketen).

Da bleibt uns in Zukunft wohl wirklich nur noch VMWare??? Also kommen wir aus dem Installieren gar nicht mehr raus. Und alle diese VMWare-Installationen wollen aktuell gehalten werden , MS-Updates, Siemens-Updates, Virenscanner ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> noch Fragen?...


Ja:
Wie sage ich es meinem Chef?




Ralle schrieb:


> ..Da bleibt uns in Zukunft wohl wirklich nur noch VMWare???...


So isses  . Was bleibt einem anderes übrig? Die Kosten für den Update-Rundkurs müssen ja irgendwie erwirtschaftet werden. Unsere Kunden zahlen nicht, solange Anspruch auf Gewährleistung besteht! Und wir müssen es? Was denken sich diese BWL-er von Siemens eigentlich? Die glauben doch nicht wirklich dass ich schon wieder rotiere, um alle RTs hoch zu rüsten? Die spinnen wohl? Wer mich bescheißt, den bescheiße ich auch! Dreifach! Arschlecken! Hoch lebe u.a. das VMware Diskmount utility!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## UniMog

*Fehler*

Hi

habe bei WinCC flex 2008 folgendes Problem.

Wenn ich im Ordner Bilder einen Unterordner über "Ordner hinzufügen" erstelle und 
dann in diesem Unterordner ein neues Bild über "Bild hinzufügen"
erstelle wird es mir in diesem Unterordner nicht angezeigt.

Im Simatic Manager kann ich diesen Ordner und *das Bild* sehen.
Von hier kann ich das Bild auch öffnen........ aber in WinCC flex sehe ich leider nichts von dem Bild und wüßte ohne Simatic Manager auch nicht das es existiert.

Mal sehen welche Fehler noch kommen.

Gruß


----------



## rs-plc-aa

da bin ich diesmal ja direkt froh daß ich "es" noch gar nicht zugeschickt bekommen hab 

Das riecht nach einem frühen Hotfix...


----------



## Larry Laffer

... wie sieht es denn mit der Performance der Entwicklungs-Umgebung aus ? Hat sich da was getan ?


----------



## UniMog

Die Performance der Entwicklungs-Umgebung ist genauso schlecht oder gut wie immer.

An der Performance müßte eigentlich mal richtig was gemacht werden.
Mir persönlich ist die viel zu träge und man kann auch nicht wirklich von Performance sprechen.

Mit dem ALM 4.0 habe ich auf meinem Laptop auch Probleme und habe Ihn deinstalliert und wieder den alten 3.0 mit SP1 installiert.

Wenn ich nicht schon 20 Jahre Erfahrung mit Siemens hätte dann würde ich bestimmt einen Infarkt bekommen.......... zum Trost sind die anderen Hersteller von Software im Bereich Automatisierung sind auch alle nicht wirklich besser.

Es ist eine Unverschämtheit das die Bugs immer von den Kunden gefunden werden und so in der Entwicklung auf unsere Kosten viel Geld gespart wird.

Wir haben doch alle schon genug Probleme mit *"WinDoof und Konsorten":TOOL:*
In diesem Sinn noch einen schönen Tag.

Mfg

UniMog


----------



## UniMog

Wer hier benutzt denn schon 2008 und hat die gleichen Fehler wie ich auf meinem System.

Möchte einfach nur sicherstellen das ich nicht Probleme habe weil, vielleicht auf meinem Rechner irgend etwas anderes zerschossen ist.

In der Runtime sind auch immer noch die gleichen Fehler wie in 2007
zB. OP77A mit PLCSIM und beobachten im AWL,KOP,FUP-Editor nicht möglich...... mit OP77B geht es aber 

netten gruß


----------



## sailor

Sind bei Bitmeldungen wirklich die Adressen dargestellt, wie versprochen? Das wär wwenigsten mal ein Tropfen auf den glühenden Stein.
Gruß Sailor


----------



## Perfektionist

UniMog schrieb:


> Wer hier benutzt denn schon 2008 ...


Briefträger war da - aber kein SUS-Paket


----------



## JesperMP

Ich warte noch auf mein SUS Kopie.

Ein Paar Fragen zu 2008:

Gibts es PC RT Auflösungen in 16:10 Format (z.b. 1920x1200) ?

Welche Spezifikationen haben die "Basic Line" Panele ? 
Welche Auflösungen, wieviel Tastern, usw.
Wie unterscheiden sie sich von die "normalen" Panele ?

Danke !


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Habe gerade Flexible 2008 bekommen mach ich es jetzt auf meinen Rechner oder warte ich noch ein halbes Jahr......?


----------



## UniMog

Hi

@sailor: Ja hinter der Bitnummer gibt es jetzt eine neue Spalte "Triggeradresse" 

@JesperMP: Nein wie immer von 640x480 bis 1600x1200 
                 Die Basic Panels habe ich mir noch nicht angesehen......


----------



## Sandman

> Wer hier benutzt denn schon 2008 und hat die gleichen Fehler wie ich auf meinem System.
> 
> Möchte einfach nur sicherstellen das ich nicht Probleme habe weil, vielleicht auf meinem Rechner irgend etwas anderes zerschossen ist.
> 
> In der Runtime sind auch immer noch die gleichen Fehler wie in 2007
> zB. OP77A mit PLCSIM und beobachten im AWL,KOP,FUP-Editor nicht möglich...... mit OP77B geht es aber :smile:
> 
> netten gruß



Wer sagt denn überhaupt das, dass gehen soll?! Flexible ist nicht offiziell mit PLCsim freigegeben. Die "A" Geräte haben auch einen anderen Simulator als die CE-Geräte.

Frag mich auch warum hier schon wieder einer wegen der Performance jammert...endlich wird mal das gemacht was die Mehrzahl der Kunde will und denne gibt es wieder gemecker


----------



## UniMog

Hi Sandman,

ich habe mit der Hotline noch vor ein paar Tagen telefoniert und man hat mir die Auskunft gegeben das PLCSIM 5.4 mit SP1 OK ist nur zB. das OP77A nicht freigegeben ist.

Wenn etwas nicht freigegeben ist dann sollte man die Runtime damit auch nicht starten können..... wäre doch auch mal eine Idee.

Außerdem klappt das OP77A alleine mit PLCSIM gut nur ein gleichzeitiges beobachten im AWL Editor bringt die Probleme...... beim OP77B geht beides gleichzeitig .... eigentlich schade oder ???
Mir ist persönlich egal ob CE-Gerät oder was anderes habe noch genug andere Probleme..... gibt ja noch andere außer Siemens + meine eigenen Fehler.

Performance ????? *ROFL*Wo hast Du die bemerkt oder gesehen ???
Vielleicht hast du auch die bessere Hardware (PC/Laptop)  ein Tip wäre toll.:-D
Ich mecker hier nicht sondern versuche mit anderen Leuten über alltägliche Probleme zu sprechen ......

netten Gruß


----------



## Onkel Dagobert

Sandman schrieb:


> ..Frag mich auch warum hier schon wieder einer wegen der Performance jammert..


Das frage ich mich allerdings auch. So schlecht isses doch garnicht mehr (2007 HF4). Gut, in etwas Arbeitsspeicher sollte man investieren. Selbst auf meinem betagten Dell Precision M50 mit 3GB Ram läuft es eigentlich ganz (einigermaßen) gut, es sei denn es werden z.Bsp. 100 Instanzen eines Bildbausteins aktualisiert.



Sandman schrieb:


> ...endlich wird mal das gemacht was die Mehrzahl der Kunde will und denne gibt es wieder gemecker


Das wird wohl auch für immer und ewig so bleiben. Über die guten Dinge spricht man halt seltener, wie im richtigen Leben. Über die selbstverständlichen Dinge muß man übrigens garnicht sprechen, sofern sie erfüllt sind  !


Weiß jemand der erlauchten 2008-user, ob man mit der 2008-er jetzt auch Einträge aus globalen Textlisten blockweise in Textlisten von Bildbausteinen kopieren kann? Das ist derzeit eines meiner akuten Problemchen. Oder kann man jetzt globale Textlisten in Bildbausteinen verwenden? Das würde mir noch besser passen. Bis jetzt ging das wohl noch nicht.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Perfektionist

JesperMP schrieb:


> ...
> Welche Spezifikationen haben die "Basic Line" Panele ?
> Welche Auflösungen, wieviel Tastern, usw.
> ...


gerade ist mein SUS-Paket eingetroffen - und ein paar Infos hab ich noch von meinem VB bekommen:
4" Gerät: nur PN, 128 Variablen, 4 Tasten
6" Gerät: PN oder DP, 128 Variablen, 6 Tasten
10" Gerät: PN oder DP, 256 Variablen, 8 Tasten
15" Gerät: nur PN, 256 Variablen, keine Tasten

über Auflösungen haben wir nicht gesprochen - ich vermute, dass die Auflösungen denen entsprechen, die seither auch für die jeweiligen Geräte verfügbar waren. ob nun das 4" 320x200 in höherer Dichte hat in Anlehnung an das 8" Gerät der seitherigen Produktlinie kA 

ich persönlich befürchte, dass mir die 128/256 Variablen nicht reichen werden ...


----------



## vierlagig

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich persönlich befürchte, dass mir die 128/256 Variablen nicht reichen werden ...



ja, das klingt arg wenig, aber du bist doch ein pfiffiges kerlchen  vielleicht bekommst du da ja die boolschen variablen in doppelwörtern gesammelt, da hast du dann 32bool-werte in einer variablen, macht insgesamt 4096/8192 werte über 128/256 variablen


----------



## Perfektionist

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... aber du bist doch ein pfiffiges kerlchen  vielleicht bekommst du da ja die boolschen variablen in doppelwörtern gesammelt, da hast du dann 32bool-werte in einer variablen, macht insgesamt 4096/8192 werte über 128/256 variablen


genau das konnte ich seither vermeiden


----------



## JesperMP

Perfektionist schrieb:


> gerade ist mein SUS-Paket eingetroffen - und ein paar Infos hab ich noch von meinem VB bekommen:
> 4" Gerät: nur PN, 128 Variablen, 4 Tasten
> 6" Gerät: PN oder DP, 128 Variablen, 6 Tasten
> 10" Gerät: PN oder DP, 256 Variablen, 8 Tasten
> 15" Gerät: nur PN, 256 Variablen, keine Tasten
> 
> über Auflösungen haben wir nicht gesprochen - ich vermute, dass die Auflösungen denen entsprechen, die seither auch für die jeweiligen Geräte verfügbar waren. ob nun das 4" 320x200 in höherer Dichte hat in Anlehnung an das 8" Gerät der seitherigen Produktlinie kA
> 
> ich persönlich befürchte, dass mir die 128/256 Variablen nicht reichen werden ...


Können die Variablen ARRAY tags sein ? Wenn ja, denn ist es schon verwendbar.

Wenn das 10" Gerät VGA auflösung hat, den wurde es mich interessieren.
Aber mit nur 8 Tastern gibt es ja kein echtes numerisches Tastatur.
Meiner meinung nach, ist es fast zwingend notwendig mit ein numerisches Tastatur wenn man passwörter verwenden.


----------



## Perfektionist

ich glaubs nicht - Installation ging glatt 

und JUHUUUUUUU, die Quickinfos kann man abschalten (dafür sollten jetzt aber ein paar Gucklöcher im Eigenschaftsfenster vergrößert werden).

auf dem erweiterten Desktop kann ich jetzt ein Textfeld über die obere Begrenzung des primären Desktop aufziehen 

und das Projektfenster berechnet seine Größe immer noch manchmal falsch:


----------



## vierlagig

was hat johnij da nur verzapft - autsch


----------



## repök

Wo er doch das mathe-genie ist...


----------



## Perfektionist

JesperMP schrieb:


> Können die Variablen ARRAY tags sein ? Wenn ja, denn ist es schon verwendbar.
> 
> Wenn das 10" Gerät VGA auflösung hat, den wurde es mich interessieren.
> Aber mit nur 8 Tastern gibt es ja kein echtes numerisches Tastatur.
> Meiner meinung nach, ist es fast zwingend notwendig mit ein numerisches Tastatur wenn man passwörter verwenden.


Array scheint möglich zu sein - ist für mich persönlich jedoch keine Lösung, da sich das mit Symbolanbindung nicht verträgt.

10"-Auflösung: 640x480

die acht F-Tasten haben nicht mal eine Status-LED.

das 4" und das 6"-Gerät sind nicht in Flex2008 mit drin - wird wohl ein SP oder HSP kommen ...


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich glaubs nicht - Installation ging glatt
> 
> und JUHUUUUUUU, die Quickinfos kann man abschalten (dafür sollten jetzt aber ein paar Gucklöcher im Eigenschaftsfenster vergrößert werden).
> 
> auf dem erweiterten Desktop kann ich jetzt ein Textfeld über die obere Begrenzung des primären Desktop aufziehen
> 
> und das Projektfenster berechnet seine Größe immer noch manchmal falsch:


 
Na du traust dich was - so mitten während der Arbeit meine ich 

Kannst du den Installationsverlauf etwas beschreiben?

# Wurde z.B. die MSDE2000 bei der Deinstallation von 2007 mit beseitigt?
# Hattest du zufällig vorher schon SQL-Express2005 drauf?
# Was ist mit dem ALM 4.0?
# ...


----------



## Perfektionist

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Na du traust dich was - so mitten während der Arbeit meine ich


ich mach doch keinen Drahtseilakt ohne doppelten Boden 



rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> # Wurde z.B. die MSDE2000 bei der Deinstallation von 2007 mit beseitigt?
> # Hattest du zufällig vorher schon SQL-Express2005 drauf?
> # Was ist mit dem ALM 4.0?
> # ...


MSDE, das soll wohl die MS SQL Destop Engine sein?
SQL-Express2005 hatte ich vorher wahrscheinlich nicht.
ALM4.0 kam schon mit dem S7 V5.4SP4 vor etwa 1-2 Wochen - da hab ich bis jetzt keine Probleme mit (allerdings haben wir einfachste Konfiguration, kein Netzwerk, alle als Administratoren an ihren Rechnern). ja, OK, ich häng am Netz, aber nur einfache Freigabe und Internetanschluss am DSL-Modem/Router ...

Also: zunächst meldete die Installationsroutine, dass Flex2007 die Installation von 2008 ausschließt - ob das automatisch deinstalliert werden soll - ja!
was er dann alles deinstalliert hat, hat mich nicht sonderlich interessiert, danach war Neustart und nochmaliges Aufrufen der Installation nötig.
unter anderem gab es eine Klickbox "Unterstützung Speichern als Version" mit dem Hilfetext, dass damit auch SQL 2000 installiert wird (ich glaube, das war MSDE). die Box war nicht angewählt, ich habe sie dann angewählt.
Es wurde dann SQL2000 und SQL2005 installiert (welchen klingenden Namen jetzt die 2005er Version hat - kA bzw. fällt mir grad nicht ein).
Ein erstes Arbeiten war gestern zunächst relativ unauffällig - auch der Rechner von meinem Chef hat nicht das Spucken angefangen - jetzt kommt noch der Rechner vom Kollegen dran :twisted: mal sehen, der hat das letzte Mal an 2007 etwas zu dauen gehabt (ich lüge - der hat inzwischen mein altes Gerät, sein Absturzapparat ist jetzt in einem Kinderzimmer).

Gruß


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich mach doch keinen Drahtseilakt ohne doppelten Boden


 
Na das nahm ich natürlich schon an aber das klang wie:
Dem Postboten das Paket aus der Hand gerissen, alle Programme beendet, DVD rein und los...



> MSDE, das soll wohl die MS SQL Destop Engine sein?


Ja


> SQL-Express2005 hatte ich vorher wahrscheinlich nicht.


schade...


> ALM4.0 kam schon mit dem S7 V5.4SP4 vor etwa 1-2 Wochen - da hab ich bis jetzt keine Probleme mit (allerdings haben wir einfachste Konfiguration, kein Netzwerk, alle als Administratoren an ihren Rechnern). ja, OK, ich häng am Netz, aber nur einfache Freigabe und Internetanschluss am DSL-Modem/Router ...
> 
> Also: zunächst meldete die Installationsroutine, dass Flex2007 die Installation von 2008 ausschließt - ob das automatisch deinstalliert werden soll - ja!
> was er dann alles deinstalliert hat, hat mich nicht sonderlich interessiert, danach war Neustart und nochmaliges Aufrufen der Installation nötig.
> unter anderem gab es eine Klickbox "Unterstützung Speichern als Version" mit dem Hilfetext, dass damit auch SQL 2000 installiert wird (ich glaube, das war MSDE). die Box war nicht angewählt, ich habe sie dann angewählt.
> Es wurde dann SQL2000 und SQL2005 installiert (welchen klingenden Namen jetzt die 2005er Version hat - kA bzw. fällt mir grad nicht ein).
> Ein erstes Arbeiten war gestern zunächst relativ unauffällig - auch der Rechner von meinem Chef hat nicht das Spucken angefangen - jetzt kommt noch der Rechner vom Kollegen dran :twisted: mal sehen, der hat das letzte Mal an 2007 etwas zu dauen gehabt (ich lüge - der hat inzwischen mein altes Gerät, sein Absturzapparat ist jetzt in einem Kinderzimmer).
> 
> Gruß


 
Das ist aber schon mal sehr informativ.

Es scheint also daß wenn man die Funktion "Speichern als Version" weiterverwenden möchte, man die alte Datenbank noch parallel braucht (ich überlege ob ich das überhaupt dann so mache da ich es noch nie gebraucht habe). Die MSDE2000 loszuwerden ist mir jedenfalls wichtiger.

Ich habe übrigens immer noch keine Post bekommen - weder das Step7 SP noch F08...


----------



## JesperMP

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens immer noch keine Post bekommen - weder das Step7 SP noch F08...


Du hast eine verdächtige Post-Mann.
Er ist sicherlich enttäuscht über beide Musik-CD und Filme-DVD.


----------



## Perfektionist

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Dem Postboten das Paket aus der Hand gerissen, alle Programme beendet, DVD rein und los...


ich hab die routinemäßige Gesamtdatensicherung, die vor einer Woche hätte planmäßig statt finden sollen, an das Erscheinen des Upgrade Flex07-->Flex08 gekoppelt 


rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> ...
> Es scheint also daß wenn man die Funktion "Speichern als Version" weiterverwenden möchte, man die alte Datenbank noch parallel braucht (ich überlege ob ich das überhaupt dann so mache da ich es noch nie gebraucht habe). Die MSDE2000 loszuwerden ist mir jedenfalls wichtiger.


Speichern als Version 2005 habe ich mal benötigt, um einen Bug der 2007er nachweisen zu können.
MSDE2000 war bei mir seither friedlich :TOOL: (zumindest hab ich nichts böses bemerkt - aber vielleicht stiehlt mir auch das Ding schon seit langem einen Teil meiner Lebenszeit, indem es meine Rechner bremst).
Generell liebe ich solche Möglichkeit, im Format der alten Version zu speichern - besonders dann, wenn mal ne Datenbasis zerschossen ist und keine halbwegs aktuelle Sicherung vorhanden ist (weil man mal wieder den ganzen Tag gearbeitet, aber nicht zwischengesichert hat), kann man mit Speichern in der alten Version und Zurückkonvertieren in die aktuelle manchmal noch was retten ... aber möglicherweise läuft ja 2008 jetzt stabil?


----------



## rs-plc-aa

@Perfektionist: Du weisst ja sicher wie ich´s gemeint habe...

Bei mir geht nat. ohne Image vor einer Installation auch schon lange nichts mehr.

Das Speichern in der alten Version - aus den gennanten Gründen - kommt aber sicher so selten vor daß es reicht einen Rechner damit auszustatten bzw. die Funktion als letzten Notanker nachzuinstallieren (was norm. gehen sollte).

Ich würde es einfach mal ohne riskieren da man es ja bei akutem Bedarf noch dazubekommen (und anschließend auch wieder wegbekommen?) kann.


----------



## Perfektionist

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> @Perfektionist: Du weisst ja sicher wie ich´s gemeint habe...


aber natürlich 



rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> ... nachzuinstallieren (was norm. gehen sollte).
> 
> Ich würde es einfach mal ohne riskieren da man es ja bei akutem Bedarf noch dazubekommen (und anschließend auch wieder wegbekommen?) kann.


ja sollte ... ist halt ein wenig Russisch Roulette ... (nein, ich probier das jetzt nicht extra aus!  )
Einen Grund für das speichern als Version hat mein Chef bereits geliefert: der ist vor einer halben Stunde vor sein PG gehockt, hat mich gefragt, ob, und was ich ausprobiert habe - ja, natürlich hab ich ihm vom gerade laufenden Projekt (wusst ich nicht - hielt ich für was anderes, was gerade neu entsteht) nun eine konvertierte Version beschert. Also, wenn er da noch was zu ändern hat, dann ist er der erste hier, der dann das mit "Speichern als Version" runterkonvertiert und dann nach Spanien mailt 

und wenn es ganz schlimm kommt - der Schnappschuss der Platte ist ja noch da 

noch ein paar Infos (da ich ja gerade am Rechner vom Kollegen bin):
ich hab auch da nicht geschaut, was zuvor installiert war - nach der Deinstallation war bei Systemsteuerung-->Software nichts mehr von SQL zu lesen (aber die Registry hab ich nicht auch noch extra durchgeseiht, ob da vllt noch Spuren hängen geblieben sind - und wenn - wonach soll man suchen?).
Also, das, was mit Flex2008 kommt, ist definitiv der MSDE2000SP4 zum Zweck des Speicherns als Version2007.
Und zum Betrieb von Flex2008 handelt es sich um den MS SQL Server 2005 Express Edition SP2.

grad wird der Rechner vom Kollegen fertig - Neustart - noch drei Minuten *EIERUHR* ....


----------



## Perfektionist

.... starten - konvertieren - mal drüberschaun - speichern - beenden ....
tut mal so, als ob es läuft :s12::s22::s12:


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Alles klar, danke - den Rest kann ich mir dann schon zusammenreimen...

Erstaunlich daß im Falle der SQL Express sogar schon das Sp2 zum Einsatz kommt (hätte ich jetzt von Siemens gar nicht erwartet...)

Ah so:

Wurde eigentlich bezüglich .net-framework auch noch ein Sp gefordert/installiert?


----------



## Perfektionist

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> ...
> Wurde eigentlich bezüglich .net-framework auch noch ein Sp gefordert/installiert?


bei mir ist aktuell 1.1 mit HF KB928366 und 2.0 mit SP1 drauf - da kam (glaube ich) nichts frisches mit.
wenn ich bei Software die Klickbox "Updates anzeigen" aktiviere, kommt noch ein bischen mehr zum Thema .NET ("WinForms", "CRT" ...) mit Installationsdatum Januar 2008 ...


----------



## Perfektionist

gestern Abend beim Ausschalten hat dann noch "Automatische Updates" zugeschlagen. Für SQL2000 und SQL2005 kamen jeweils das KB948110 und KB948109.


----------



## moeins

Ist es in 2008 eigentlich möglich die komplette Symboltabelle aus dem SPS-Programm als Variablenliste zu laden?
Oder geht das nur umständlich über *.csv Export/Import?


----------



## JesperMP

moeins schrieb:


> Ist es in 2008 eigentlich möglich die komplette Symboltabelle aus dem SPS-Programm als Variablenliste zu laden?
> Oder geht das nur umständlich über *.csv Export/Import?


Du willst wahrscheinlich nicht *alle* SPS-Variablen. Es wird einfach zu viele Tags, die Du gar nicht brauchst.
Du hast bereits den Möglicheit für die zuweising von einselne Variabeln über die SPS Symbole ohne das Du etwas dafür besondes machen muss.


----------



## moeins

JesperMP schrieb:


> Du willst wahrscheinlich nicht *alle* SPS-Variablen. Es wird einfach zu viele Tags, die Du gar nicht brauchst.


Das könnte man doch bequem über ein Auswahlmenu machen, wie es in vielen Programmen Standard ist.
Auf der einen Seite im Fenster stehen alle Variablen in einem Listenmenu (wie im Windowsexplorer) und dann zieht man sich z.B. per Drag&Drop rüber ins Flexible.


----------



## JesperMP

moeins schrieb:


> Das könnte man doch bequem über ein Auswahlmenu machen, wie es in vielen Programmen Standard ist.
> Auf der einen Seite im Fenster stehen alle Variablen in einem Listenmenu (wie im Windowsexplorer) und dann zieht man sich z.B. per Drag&Drop rüber ins Flexible.


Ungefähr wie in die anhänge ?
Kein drag-and-drop, aber point-and-click.
Es ist schon möglich. Aber es kann verbessert werden.


----------



## Funky

*flex2008  "Speicher als" ist ausgegraut*

Hallo Leute!

Bei mir ist im flex2008 das Feld "Speicher als" ausgegraut. Das Projekt ist ein konvertiertes Projekt von 2007.
Kann mal jemand gucken ob das generel so ist bei 2008.

Harald


----------



## moeins

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ungefähr wie in die anhänge ?
> Kein drag-and-drop, aber point-and-click.
> Es ist schon möglich. Aber es kann verbessert werden.



Das es so funktioniert ist bekannt. Aber dieses fummelige Fenster das auf dem Field-PG noch weniger Platz hat und man jedes Mal größer ziehen durchscrollen muss nervt einfach nur.

Viel besser gelösst wären zwei Fenster mit Listen nebeneinander wo man einfach den Listeneintrag (alle Variablen) von einer Seite auf die andere (benötigte Variablen) schiebt. Vom Aufbau wie z.B. "SpeedCommander" oder bei EPLAN P8 wenn ich Dateien kopieren/verschieben will.


----------



## Perfektionist

Funky schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Bei mir ist im flex2008 das Feld "Speicher als" ausgegraut. Das Projekt ist ein konvertiertes Projekt von 2007.
> Kann mal jemand gucken ob das generel so ist bei 2008.
> 
> Harald


 
wenn Du Speichern als Version meinst, dann Thread not read error 

bitte ab hier nochmal lesen:


Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...unter anderem gab es eine Klickbox "Unterstützung Speichern als Version" mit dem Hilfetext, dass damit auch SQL 2000 installiert wird (ich glaube, das war MSDE). die Box war nicht angewählt, ich habe sie dann angewählt.
> ...


----------



## Perfektionist

moeins schrieb:


> ...
> Viel besser gelösst wären zwei Fenster mit Listen nebeneinander wo man einfach den Listeneintrag (alle Variablen) von einer Seite auf die andere (benötigte Variablen) schiebt.
> ...


damit wäre z.B. mir nicht geholfen. an dem Projekt, an dem ich gerade arbeite, hab ich aktuell 600 Variablen und es werden noch mehr. Aus einer Liste mit 600 Variablen wähle ich dann auch nicht komfortabler aus, als aus einer Liste mit k.A - wahrscheinlich 5-10x soviel Variablen, die mein SPS-Programm hat.

die aktuelle Lösung, da gebe ich Dir und Jesper recht, ist verbesserungswürdig!!!

[EDIT] Da ich grad eine Software fertig hab: es sind wohl etwa ein Drittel der SPS-Variablen, die ich auch auf der Visu hab. Im aktuellen Fall 1152 Stück auf der Visu. Davon sind 565 in der Rezeptur Maschinendaten zusammengefasst, wobei die Produktionsdaten eine Teilmenge der Maschinendaten darstellen. [/EDIT]


----------



## netcp

Hallo Zusammen,
hab seit ein paar Tagen auch  die  2008  keine  Probleme  bisher.
Doch jetzt habe ich das erste mal eine PC-Runtime über die integrierte
Standard Ethernetkarte an eine S7-313C mit CP341-LEAN angebunden.
Kommunikation funzt auch. Aber ich habe einfach keine Symbolanbindung
unter der Station werden keine DBs oder Symbole angezeigt.
Projekt ist natürlich integriert.
Die Anbindung müsste doch funktionieren oder nicht?
Hab keine Idee mehr.:sad:

Michael


----------



## Onkel Dagobert

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...Aus einer Liste mit 600 Variablen wähle ich dann auch nicht komfortabler aus, als aus einer Liste mit k.A - wahrscheinlich 5-10x soviel Variablen, die mein SPS-Programm hat...


Variablen kann man in Flexible fein säuberlich in Ordnern strukturiert ablegen. Dann hängt es nur noch vom Einfallsreichtum des Anwenders ab, ob die Variablenauswahl zum Kinderspiel wird. Von dem nervigem Aufziehen des viel zu kleinen Auswahlfensters mal abgesehen.
 Die Idee von moeins ist schon gut, wobei mir persönlich die Symboltabelle egal wäre. Ein integrierter Variablenimport mit Sicht auf Datenbausteine und mit verschiedenen Filterfunktion wäre schon ein großer Schritt für die Menschheit.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Perfektionist

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Variablen kann man in Flexible fein säuberlich in Ordnern strukturiert ablegen. Dann hängt es nur noch vom Einfallsreichtum des Anwenders ab, ob die Variablenauswahl zum Kinderspiel wird.
> ...


genau: da hab ich mal für ein OP77A einen Unterordner für die Rezepturvariablen erstellt (weil da die Rezeptur ja nur mit Kopien der Variablen funktioniert) und schon durfte ich beim Zusammenstellen der Rezeptur noch extra auf den Ordner klicken 

Da bei mir die jeweils zusammengehörigen Daten in den jeweiligen Instanzen des Programms vorzufinden sind, hätten meine HMI-Variablenordner übrigens genau die Struktur der Instanzen des Programms - also brauche ich primär die Auswahl, so wie sie Jesper zunächst beschrieben hat.


----------



## Perfektionist

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ...
> Ein integrierter Variablenimport mit Sicht auf Datenbausteine und mit verschiedenen Filterfunktion wäre schon ein großer Schritt für die Menschheit. ...


da könnte ich mir bei der Deklaration der Variablen eine Klickbox vorstellen, die die Variable dann als HMI-Variable bei Flexible zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## Perfektionist

eigentlich könnte mich diese Ansicht als dauernd vorhandenes Fenster bei der Arbeit unterstützen ...


----------



## JesperMP

Perfektionist schrieb:


> eigentlich könnte mich diese Ansicht als dauernd vorhandenes Fenster bei der Arbeit unterstützen ...


Genau. Dies und viele andere kleine verbesserungen konnte ein grosses unterschied machen für der bedienerfreundlicheit.
Was mit das Feld für Variablen-auswahl das immer zu klein ist, zum Beispiel. So ein kleine sache, mit so ein grosses negatives effekt.
Das Siemens nicht schon solche verbesserungen durchgeführt hat, deuten für mich an das die entwickler nicht selber arbeite mit das was Sie gemacht haben.


----------



## Ralle

JesperMP schrieb:


> Genau. Dies und viele andere kleine verbesserungen konnte ein grosses unterschied machen für der bedienerfreundlicheit.
> Was mit das Feld für Variablen-auswahl das immer zu klein ist, zum Beispiel. So ein kleine sache, mit so ein grosses negatives effekt.
> Das Siemens nicht schon solche verbesserungen durchgeführt hat, deuten für mich an das die entwickler nicht selber arbeite mit das was Sie gemacht haben.



Und sie (die Entwickler) interessiert es einen Scheiß, was wir so schreiben, denn dieser Punkt liegt mit ganz vorne auf der Mängelliste! :evil:


----------



## Larry Laffer

@Ralle:
Damit triffst du m.E. den Kern der Sache.

Für mich ist die ganze Flex-Diskussion, die irgendwann einmal massiv mit einem Beitrag von *Markus* begonnen hat (vermutlich hatte er sich etwas mehr als üblich darüber ärgern müssen) nichts anderes als "Perlen vor die Säue geworfen".
Mir fällt in diesem Zusammenhang nur ein "Like-It , Change-It or Leave-It". Du  (Ralle) hattest in einen Thread von mir sinngemäß auch mal so etwas geagt. "Like-It" kommt für mich nicht in Frage (vielleicht in 2 oder 3 Jahren, wenn es schnellere PC's mit größeren Monitoren gibt). Die Möglichkeit "Change-It" habe ich leider nicht ... bleibt also nur ...?

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich es von Herrn S. schon sehr vermessen finde, die immer wieder aufkeimenden Wünsche in diesem Forum in diversen Thread's zwar zur Kenntnis zu nehmen, aber nicht darauf zu reagieren.

Diesen Beitrag könnte man sicherlich auch noch ein ein paar andere Beiträge zu dem Thema hinein-kopieren - ich denke aber, dass er als Unikat an dieser Stelle auch ausreicht.

Gruß und schönes Rest-WE
LL


----------



## Perfektionist

kann es sein, dass diese Multiselektion, wo nur noch ein großer Rahmen um alle selektierten Objekte angezeigt wurde, nicht mehr gibt? war das schon mit der Version 2007 weg oder ist das in 2008 neu?

na - immerhin merken die manchmal doch was - oder war es bei der Multiselektion möglich, einzelne Elemente daraus wieder abzuwählen?


----------



## Perfektionist

und Wunder - oh Wunder: bei der Symbolauswahl werden auch nicht mehr die Temp-Variablen angezeigt ...

na S, wie viele User haben den Support damit belämmert?


----------



## rs-plc-aa

@Perfektionist:

Kannst du mal bitte deine letzten 2 Beiträge ein bisschen genauer erläutern?


----------



## rs-plc-aa

@Perfektionist:

- Multiselection wird bei 2008 nicht mehr angezeigt (Multiselection of .. Objekts), stattdessen das normale Gitternetz wie bei einer Teilselektion im Bild.

Einzelne Objekte können aber in 07 und 08 wieder abgewählt werden -> SHIFT gedrückt halten, nicht STRG wie man vielleicht instinktiv machen würde...

- Symbolauswahl / Temp-Variablen ??? -> schreib das mal etwas deutlicher...


----------



## Perfektionist

da ich grad Zeit hab, hab ich mal spasseshalber ein altes Image auf meinen Rechner geladen ...



> na - immerhin merken die manchmal doch was - oder war es bei der Multiselektion möglich, einzelne Elemente daraus wieder abzuwählen?


 es war möglich - aber außer der angezeigten Anzahl gab es keine Info darüber, was man nun alles angewählt hatte. Jetzt muss man halt selber zählen, wie viele Objekte da markiert sind - aber man sieht nun eindeutiger, was da alles markiert ist.

und Flexible hat vier Jahre lang nicht nur die IN/OUT/STAT-Variablen bei der Symbolauswahl angezeigt, sondern auch die im Temp-Bereich deklarierten Variablen (und die konnte man sogar anwählen und das dann ohne Fehler generieren). Flex2008 sucht dann zum Synchronisieren nicht mehr im Temp-Bereich und meckert dann diese von 2007 rübergeholte Temp-Variable als ungültige Symbolzuweisung an


----------



## Perfektionist

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> ...
> Einzelne Objekte können aber in 07 und 08 wieder abgewählt werden -> SHIFT gedrückt halten, nicht STRG wie man vielleicht instinktiv machen würde...
> ...


da hab ich grad gleichzeitig (und wohl langsam) geschrieben 

oh ja, über den Trick mit Shift statt STRG hab ich mich damals, als ich das dann erstmal rausgefunden hatte, auch recht heftig gewundert und geärgert


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Beim Konvertieren von 2007 nach 2008 ist immer noch der Bug daß Hotkeys (deren Zuweisungen) in der Navigationsleiste verloren gehen - d.h. alles manuell nachsetzen... Bei Buttons passiert das nicht.

Mann bin ich froh daß ich 2008 mal nur in einer VM installiert habe.

Ich tendiere gerade dazu es in der Schublade verschwinden zu lassen.

Ich habe eigentlich auf *wirkliche* Verbesserungen gewartet - das was ich bisher gesehen habe reicht also nicht aus!

Da lasse ich lieber noch 2007 HF4 laufen und spare mir den Ärger mit den Upgrades -> man muss eben auch öfters mal an bestehenden Projekten was machen.

@Perf.: Ich dachte dir gehts nur um die de-selektion.

Das mit dem Temp-Bereich ist mir noch gar nie aufgefallen - wahrscheinlich weil ich noch nie etwas daraus angebunden habe (warum auch?)


Wie ich oben schon schrieb ist das alles ein schwacher Trost bis jetzt und kann mich noch nicht zum Umsteigen bewegen - vielleicht nach ein paar HFs oder dem SP(+HF )


----------



## Perfektionist

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> ...
> Ich tendiere gerade dazu es in der Schublade verschwinden zu lassen.
> 
> Ich habe eigentlich auf *wirkliche* Verbesserungen gewartet - das was ich bisher gesehen habe reicht also nicht aus!
> 
> Da lasse ich lieber noch 2007 HF4 laufen und spare mir den Ärger mit den Upgrades -> man muss eben auch öfters mal an bestehenden Projekten was machen.
> 
> @Perf.: Ich dachte dir gehts nur um die de-selektion.
> 
> Das mit dem Temp-Bereich ist mir noch gar nie aufgefallen - wahrscheinlich weil ich noch nie etwas daraus angebunden habe (warum auch?)
> 
> 
> Wie ich oben schon schrieb ist das alles ein schwacher Trost bis jetzt und kann mich noch nicht zum Umsteigen bewegen - vielleicht nach ein paar HFs oder dem SP(+HF )


 
für mich gibt es bislang nur zwei schwache Gründe für 2008:


Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...
> und JUHUUUUUUU, die Quickinfos kann man abschalten (dafür sollten jetzt aber ein paar Gucklöcher im Eigenschaftsfenster vergrößert werden).
> 
> auf dem erweiterten Desktop kann ich jetzt ein Textfeld über die obere Begrenzung des primären Desktop aufziehen
> ...


... und dass ich bis jetzt noch nicht unzählige Projekte mit Flex gemacht hab und auch nicht von dem Runtime-Lizenz-Terror betroffen bin.

Das mit der Multiselektion ist mir nur ganz am Rande aufgefallen - und hab mir dann Gedanken gemacht, was für die Anwender allgemein (und nicht speziell für mich) das Problem sein könnte.

Entsprechend auch das mit den Temp-Variablen: natürlich hatte ich persönlich nie das Bedürfnis, diese visualisieren zu wollen. Aber ein Neuling, der (wie täglich hier im Forum zu lesen) noch Schwierigkeiten bei der Unterscheidung von Stat- und Temp-Variablen hat, der würde doch annehmen, dass das, was ihm zur Auswahl angeboten wird, auch was ist, was man visualisieren könnte. Und wenn ich als Praefix vor meinen Temp-Variablen nicht grundsätzlich "T_" stehen hätte - wer weiß, ich hätte vielleicht auch mal aus Versehen sowas versucht, auf meine Visu zu legen, weil in so ein Zwischenergebnis einsehen zu können doch manchmal recht nützlich ist.



> Ich habe eigentlich auf *wirkliche* Verbesserungen gewartet


ich natürlich (wie viele andere hier - paar Ausnahmen) auch ...


----------



## rs-plc-aa

na ja die Gründe sind allerdings (bis jetzt noch) sehr schwach...

Ich bin jetzt auch nicht massiv von der RT-Lizenzplage betroffen jedoch muss man berücksichtigen daß so ein Firmwareupdate am Panel zwar keine Gebühren aber doch Zeit kostet. Und schief gehen kanns auch mal.
Wenn die Version jetzt richtig was geboten hätte dann wäre es mir der Aufwand die Projekte zu konvertieren und die Panels zu flashen (zwar nur bei Bedarf aber dennoch...) auch eher wert gewesen.


Auf jeden Fall warte ich mal noch ab.


Erklär mal bitte das mit dem Textfeld und dem erweiterten Desktop.


----------



## Perfektionist

ich hab rechts neben meinem Lap einen BS für den erweiterten Desktop stehen. der steht etwas höher und ragt deutlich über die obere Begrenzung des primären Bildschirms hinaus. Wenn ich nun versuchte, auf dem rechten BS ein Textfeld auf dem Bild eines Panels in der Größe zu ändern, so hatte ich als obere Begrenzung die Oberkante des linken BS. das Problem ist nun bei 2008 behoben.


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Also eine 2-Monitor Umgebung beim Projektieren?

Stand da nicht irgendwas in der Readme daß dies auch "nicht freigegeben" ist?

Das ist übrigens doch ein schönes Argument zu sagen "nicht freigegeben" anstatt "das haben wir (noch) nicht zum laufen gekriegt"


----------



## Perfektionist

halt! - das heißt: "nicht systemgetestet" (so schonmal vom Support zur Antwort bekommen).

stimmt - für WCf2007. bei WCf2008 habe ich den Hinweis, dass der Betrieb mit zwei Monitoren nicht freigegeben ist, nicht gefunden (oder übersehen?). Auf jeden Fall: beim Betrieb mit zwei Monitoren habe ich jetzt (mit 2008) eine Beschränkung weniger (wobei das die mir bisher einzig bekannte war).


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Alles klar...

Ich will mich jetzt auch nicht festnageln lassen - aber ich laß auf jeden Fall erst die Readme komplett bevor ich irgendwas anderes in Angriff nahm und da meine ich was darüber gelesen zu haben.

2 Monitore hatte ich noch nicht im Einsatz - kann also nicht richtig mitreden.

Ich bat um die genauere Erklärung weil ich es zuerst so verstanden hatte daß das Panel damit gemeint ist (Textfeld über Begrenzung aufziehen...) - was mich dann doch interessiert hat.

Ich werde wahrscheinlich 2008 nicht überspringen aber zumindest auf die ersten Updates (und deren Gründe...) warten.

Das erste HF ist ja anscheinend schon begonnen und der Grund ist keineswegs lächerlich -> Datenbankfehler; Datenübernahme aus Vorversion waren da die Stichworte.

Ausserdem habe ich noch WinAC MP 2007 installiert welches dann auch nicht mehr funktionieren soll (siehe http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=21728 ) und eine angepasste Version erst zum Jahresende auftauchen soll.


----------



## JesperMP

Perfektionist schrieb:


> für WCf2007. bei WCf2008 habe ich den Hinweis, dass der Betrieb mit zwei Monitoren nicht freigegeben ist,


MMN, das Betrieb _ohne_ zwei Monitoren sollte nich freigegeben werden !


----------



## Perfektionist

wer die nächsten Wochen die 5 vor 7 besuchen möchte [oder dort vllt auch nicht hinkommt] - für den hab ich noch was zur Vorbereitung:


----------



## moeins

Perfektionist schrieb:


> wer die nächsten Wochen die 5 vor 7 besuchen möchte... [oder dort vllt auch nicht hinkommt]


Das ist aber sehr spät 
Ich war gestern auf der 7 nach 5 Veranstaltung. 
Resümee : Die wenigen Neuheiten bei Flex2008 wurden als Highlights präsentiert, welche locker in einem Servicepack Platz gehabt hätten. 
Der größte Teil der Veranstaltung wurde allerdings mit WinCC V7 belegt, wo es wohl mehr Grund zum Jubeln geben wird.

PS: Der Imbiss war super


----------



## ALEGON

*WinCC flexible 2008*

Ich habe gerade das Upgrade auf WinCC flex 2008 installiert und muß nun ebenfalls mit Schrecken feststellen, das die Verbesserungen maximal als Hotfix taugen. Die Bezeichung "Versionsänderung" verdient das nicht.
Nach wie vor haben wir immer noch die Hoffnung, das das Programm nach 4 Jahren endlich mal das wird, was es seit Jahren verspricht. Leider werden wir alle wieder mal endtäucht. 
Im Übrigen: Beim Konvertieren eines relativ umfangreichen Projektes von 2007 auf 2008 sind doch einige Nacharbeiten nötig !! So werden z.B. Grafiken aus der zugehörigen WinCC flex Bibliothek nicht Ordnungsgemäß umgesetzt ! Für Infos zu weiteren Fehlern bin ich sehr dankbar !


----------

